# Please help a newbie!



## Dogglebot (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi All,

My first post on here! Please be kind 
So, my husband and I have made the decision to move abroad and Thailand is one of our possible destinations. My husband would gain a teaching role in an international school, but I potentially could be on a sabbatical from work and so can't technically work whilst over in Thailand. I have a number of questions I would love if you can answer:
1. Is there any volunteering or other roles to do over there? Although I won't be working, I don't want to do nothing at all! 
2. What is the cost of living? (accommodation and utilities paid for by the school).
3. What's the maternity and paternity pay/leave like?
4. Is the teaching stressful in Thailand?

As there's no Vietnam forum, does anyone know the answers to the above questions for Hanoi?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

this might help
www.expatexchange.com/vietnam/liveinvietnam.


----------

